# Golf Mk7 1.6 tdi



## dannyrose87 (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a late 2013 mk7 golf 1.6 tdi . I recently got it remapped and was wondering if it was possible to upgrade the turbo . if so what turbos could I use and what other components would I need to change ( down pipe and whatnot ) 
thanks


----------

